# Manual Mk2 TT



## vonnie77 (May 4, 2011)

Do they make a manual TT for the MK2 other than the 3.2?
What years did they make the manual 3.2 I can only seem to find 2008 and 2009. 

The TTRS does not count as I cannot afford one.


----------



## mtbscoTT (Jan 14, 2003)

All Gen 2 TT's sold in the US have been DSG except for 08-09 3.2's where manual was standard, and the TT-RS. All 2.0 variations have been DSG and it was an option on 3.2's.


----------



## vonnie77 (May 4, 2011)

Thanks for verifying that I thought that was the case but i was hoping that I was wrong. You cannot get a 3.2 manual roadster either is that correct?


----------



## mtbscoTT (Jan 14, 2003)

Manual was standard in the roadster as well as the coupe although I'd guess 75% of them or more came equipped with DSG. I came close to buying a leftover 2009 3.2 S-Line coupe that had been sitting on my local dealer's lot for 15 months! Must have been trunk money from Audi by then because it was being quietly offered for almost $10K off of MSRP. I wouldn't own a DSG, but sadly there just wasn't much demand for the manuals.


----------



## syncro4all (Nov 4, 2002)

*Manuals are too rare in N/A although there are more roadsters*

I bought a TTS in 2010, I figured given my age(60+) it was a logical choice. I missed out on the 09's with manuals. I traded in my TTS two months ago when my RS arrived. After a couple of years I just get fed up with the DSG. I drove in manual mode most of the time 99.99 % and there was still too much automatic interference. I had been looking for an '09 coupe with manual but there just wasn't any. In the end the RS ended up being a logical option. BTW I am getting 10% better fuel economy with the RS than the TTS, interesting. TTRS's are not that much more than a TTS.


----------



## Stevelev (Mar 4, 2004)

syncro4all said:


> ... TTRS's are not that much more than a TTS.


 hmmm ... not suggesting it isn't worth it but $10+k or 20% is a little more than "not that much" ...


----------



## sentari (Dec 4, 2011)

Did you ever think to have your DSG flashed from HPA or someone to deal with the DSG? I'd agree, though, Audi tanked the programming of it. 



syncro4all said:


> I bought a TTS in 2010, I figured given my age(60+) it was a logical choice. I missed out on the 09's with manuals. I traded in my TTS two months ago when my RS arrived. After a couple of years I just get fed up with the DSG. I drove in manual mode most of the time 99.99 % and there was still too much automatic interference. I had been looking for an '09 coupe with manual but there just wasn't any. In the end the RS ended up being a logical option. BTW I am getting 10% better fuel economy with the RS than the TTS, interesting. TTRS's are not that much more than a TTS.


----------



## vonnie77 (May 4, 2011)

Well like the Golf R, they are bringing them DSG one generation then manual the next. 

Maybe they will bring the MkIII TT in manual again  as it was standard on the Mk1 when it first came out. 

One can hope. 


I did find an 08 3.2 roadster in manual, however it was abou 800 miles away from me. I also really prefer to have the 2.0T engine.


----------

